
Facebook Protector – Chrome extension keep your account safe from phishing sites - juno_okyo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-protector/kadaffcnjkedoajdllakiaobgnmejfmb
======
digital_ins
That's a pretty interesting Chrome extension. Any chance there's a video I
could watch which demos functionality?

Also, wow - that's a LOTTTT of users! How'd you manage that?

~~~
juno_okyo
Thank for your comment!

You can watch videos made by some of my extension users:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gtdskw6sN8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gtdskw6sN8)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmSHNS1hqL4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmSHNS1hqL4)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE56BlBcqvA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE56BlBcqvA)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhDBfGHnCMc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhDBfGHnCMc)

About the number of users, I was lucky because my extension was introduced on
the popular websites
([http://i.imgur.com/0G0yGSJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/0G0yGSJ.png)).

